# Images not readable - 5dmk3



## alokmj (Jan 12, 2014)

Recently spent hours clicking sun rise. Surprisingly, about 10 images are not opening either in the camera or via the card reader connected to mac.
All these images were opening till yesterday in the camera's review window. Images taken later in the day are opening.
The storage is a 32gb CF 120mbps sandisk card.

Can anyone suggest a remedy?


----------



## Dao (Jan 12, 2014)

Is your Sandisk shipped with a recovery software?  Those I bought few years ago all came with a little disc with recovery software that can recover images from the flash memory card.  If not maybe try this one

Recuva - Undelete, Unerase, File and Disk Recovery - Free Download


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 12, 2014)

It sounds like a card problem more than camera.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 12, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> It sounds like a card problem more than camera.



I will never, EVER use 32 GB cards. The chances of bad sectors in a card that huge go up exponentially compared with normal-sized" cards.

It's possible that the transfer to the computer is corrupting the data, perhaps due to hard disk fragmentation. Or the card reader or its connection could be "glitchy".


----------

